# We went Trick-Or early! Click here to watch the hilarious video!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

My sister and I went Trick-Or-Treating yesterday (October 30th, 2007) and got some hilarious reactions!
Then we even had a surprise visitor towards the end of the video...you'll have to watch it to find out who! ;D
And we started talking about our haunt with the surprise visitor, so it's even better!

Here's the link to go watch it on YouTube!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VOBa9RnTKY[/nomedia]

Enjoy!

Please go comment it, favorite it, and rate it on YouTube!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha! You guys are silly. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That made me laugh.


----------



## Macrosill (Aug 21, 2007)

Center Moriches ehh? I am in Shirley. I see Suffolk PD was nice, cool.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good Ghosh? Do they say that now a days?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Lmao no I was trying to be a goof XP


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL.... I would have acted more suprised it was not halloween... good job tho bro.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

very funny.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Cracked me up!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's ballsy as all get out! great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

There were some areas that used to have "beggar's night" where the kids would go out the night before Halloween and beg for candy.

I thought the potatos were a nice touch. LOL!


----------

